
Show HN: Android App – But Did I Do It: Build Habits That Matter” - jrobinson
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nxtmtn.butdididoit
======
jrobinson
Hi HN,

I built a personal optimization app, and it's now live on Google Play (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nxtmtn.but...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nxtmtn.butdididoit)
).

I've spent a large portion of my career and personal time optimizing things,
and I've often wondered why it's so hard to build habits and get them to
stick.

The main thesis behind the app is that people will have more luck building
habits that matter to them. So, the goal is to help you connect your habits
with your purpose, through an app that's easily accessible, helps guide the
process, and tracks your progress.

Also, I've spent a lot of time in data science, so there are some graphs,
though they're designed to be simple to use.

There's more information on the Next Mountain website (
[https://nxtmtn.com/](https://nxtmtn.com/) ) and in the Google Play Store
listing above.

I'm 110% sure that the app needs work, and I have a list of TODO's for the
next release.

But sitting on the fence between releasing it and painting my own precious
Picasso that never sees the light of day, well, I had to set it free. (It was
a tough decision; in fairness, I just enjoy coding in Kotlin. XML's OK, too...
And, TBT, I started building the app in 2016, with some pivots along the way,
so it was definitely time. More to come in my next Medium post.)

I'd love to hear what you think about it!

Jason

